

Rolls-Royce’s Latest Jet Engine is Made Out of Legos - bcl
http://defensetech.org/2012/07/10/rolls-royces-latest-jet-engine-is-made-out-of-legos/

======
roymabookie
I think the think that annoys me the most about American English is the use of
the word Lego. Saying I have lots of Legos sounds as stupid as saying I have
lots of Pokemons.

~~~
d4nt
Well, I guess they do have an 's' left over from from their way of saying
"Maths".

~~~
sageikosa
When we dropped the "ematic" we decided to drop the "s" as well. I know, I was
there when we voted. By the way "Z" is pronounced "Z" :-P

------
user24
I got really distracted by the edit at 0:44 where you can see the spiral skip.

But, on a more serious note, it's great to see companies encouraging the youth
to get into science/tech/eng/math.

------
bjcy
Wicked. A guy at my company made a large space shuttle[1] to demo the LEGO
MINDSTORMS NXT, and although not as impressive as the Trent 1000, it's still
cool to see "toys" being used to get kids interested in STEM.

1: <https://decibel.ni.com/content/docs/DOC-16534>

